# JL Audio subwoofer altenatives



## WannaKatana (4 mo ago)

I really want JL Audio but my bank account says no. I see a lot of reviews on YouTube of cheap subwoofers and it seems they are as good, or almost as good at maybe 1/3 the price.

I want sealed, sound quality, low extension. No boom.

This will be in a Camaro trunk. From what I'm told, a high quality 10 inch sub with enough power is sufficient. 

Thanks,

Joel


----------



## wsvc206 (May 22, 2017)

kicker


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Almost limitless options. How much space are you willing to give up for the box? What's the budget? Will you be making the box yourself, having one built to spec, or using a pre-fab? How are you planning on powering it?


----------



## WannaKatana (4 mo ago)

wsvc206 said:


> kicker


Crutchfield told me the same thing. I used to have 2 kicker C-10 subs. Impressive


----------



## WannaKatana (4 mo ago)

gijoe said:


> Almost limitless options. How much space are you willing to give up for the box? What's the budget? Will you be making the box yourself, having one built to spec, or using a pre-fab? How are you planning on powering it?


Well I alluded to the budget already. Less than JL Audio  

I can build the box, will be sealed. 

Take my whole trunk of you want haha

I'll match the Amp to the sub, whatever it needs.


----------



## SkiZZD (Jan 9, 2022)

I see SQL subs recommended a lot for both their SQ and SPL abilities.

I am happy with my JL's and wouldn't go back to kickers myself.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Don't buy kicker 😒 ..... I would buy an other skar before I ever go back to kicker. That said, I always suggest the SQL when some one us looking for a good budget subwoofer.






SQL Series







stereointegrity.com


----------



## Kalmangar (Jan 24, 2021)

Nope nothing like JL,
But hertz copied there design due to the patent end of life u can check this one if you want:








Hertz MPS 250 S2 shallow subwoofer


Hertz MPS 250 S2 shallow subwoofer has been designed to achieve exceptional performance even when there is very little space available to install the subwoofer box.



hertz-audio.com





I assume that the Jl tw3 will be better but since they share the same tech and hertz is a decent company It should be good sub.


----------



## 1978monte (Aug 16, 2009)

Everyone on this forum will say SQL everytime, but I don't see alot of talk about them on other forums?


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Kalmangar said:


> Nope nothing like JL,
> But hertz copied there design due to the patent end of life u can check this one if you want:
> 
> 
> ...


Lol.... that hertz shallow sub is 550$. I'm sure it's fine if your using it under some truck seats. But it won't compare to the SQL in price and performance. Nothing against hertz, I run the ml2000.3 as a front sub and it's an excellent mid/sub but anything below 40hz it's lackluster


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

1978monte said:


> Everyone on this forum will say SQL everytime, but I don't see alot of talk about them on other forums?


I'm only on this forum and I always suggest it because I have first hand experience with it. What they can do in small sealed boxes is amazing. But if your not willing to run around 2k each you won't see their full potential. I'm a total bass head and I like tons of sub output but I also want it to be as "clean" as possible. The SQL checked all my boxes, low distortion✅️, plenty of output ✅️, small sealed box for space saving✅️, decent price✅️, good customer service ✅️. Only downfall I have to run 4k on 2 to satisfy my crazy 🤪


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Cheaper then a JL10w3 - If you can fit it buy it now!









SOLD! Stereo Integrity SQL 15s (Pair) - D4


Subs are brand new and unopened. Bought them, then the subs I wanted to use were offered to me. They are Dual 4 ohm with standard cap. Have tons of references if anyone needs em. Looking to get $350 shipped each, save a little over the website. Accepting reasonable offers as always...




www.diymobileaudio.com


----------



## CCole (Sep 9, 2020)

WannaKatana said:


> Well I alluded to the budget already. Less than JL Audio
> 
> I can build the box, will be sealed.
> 
> ...


If your reference price is JL’s 13W7, almost every manufacturer is cheaper. Also a wattage constraint is typically dictated by the amount of coin you have or plan to drop into your electrical system.
I have run FI audio for many years with great results both sealed and ported enclosures. The SSD line is good for 1250-2000 watt amps per driver and the HC line is good with 2K-3K. Then they offer 3-5 lines above these for when you want to get a bit nutty.

What is your plan for the front? 2-way, 3-way, active, passive? Knowing this will also help us to steer you in the correct direction.


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

i also agree with the FI SSD line. i've been running either the 10" or 12" versions of the SSD series for many years (sealed). if looking for lower priced options, the old school JBL GTO and the Image Dynamics IDv.3 have always been excellent sounding lower power performers. my $0.02.


----------



## mdnky (Feb 5, 2009)

Dayton's reference line (RSS265H0-44, RSS265HO-4, RSS315HO-44, etc.) would be worth looking into as well.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

Until op gives a true space measurement he is willing to give up, how much power is truly on tap, hundreds of subs could get Thrown out. Space is a big thing starting out. No need to offer up a sub that likes a full cube if we find out the true useable space is much smaller for instance. Also might help to give an idea what the rest of system is like. Sq means different things to different people and they will offer different brands. Understanding the other pieces of the system may also give insight to the sub selection. Also which jl sub were you looking at to base price off? My local Jl dealer has 1000 dollar subs and 400 dollar jl subs on the floor. This is also why a real dollar amount is helpful


----------



## robtr8 (Dec 6, 2011)

Kicker: NOT any of the round ones. ANY of the Solo-Baric's, tailored to fit your available space and power. Strongly recommend their "loaded" boxes.

Best bang for the buck though, if you're building a box, is the Morel Primo.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

SQL 12 or GB12


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

Start with power - as stated previously SQL need healthy power and depending on OEM alternator = electrical upgrades. Even if OP will do IB the SQL is a power sink. 

Next - are you really willing to go IB (better known as a trunk baffle) by cramming a wall being the rear seat and mounting a sub? This is the easiest way to get the sound you've described. And on lower power the Dayton Ultimax really likes Trunk Baffle. If not then please define the dimensions of the trunk opening before saying "take up my whole trunk" cause one HT18V3 takes way more space than you have in the trunk. 

The Dayton Reference Series are excellent in small sealed enclosures but it would take 2 or 3 HO12D4's to equal the output of one 12W6 or 12W7. The Dayton HE is closer but again requires power. 

Skar EVL12 is a value price point leader and Sundown SA12 as well. But there's more efficient 12" subs that can do the same with less power if that's what you need in deference to your electrical. Kicker / IDMax / IDQ / Alpine R - etc.

Using W6/W7 as a reference puts a premium on excursion and efficiency cause that's where they excel. Most high excursion subs (like SQL or Brahma) take huge power so if you don't have a 150 Amp alternator or aren't willing to run dual batteries then it's all for naught. 

Help us help you. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 420tabbycat (Dec 23, 2013)

I second the Dayton subwoofers suggestion, I will probably only run Dayton for subwoofers for the foreseeable future. The reference series might be too clean for spl with one 10” but the ultimax series is a pounder.


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

Dayton Reference "High Excursion" of HE model. These will pound everything except for your bank account. They are a much more modern design than the JL... like for real the JLs are a dated old design.. they are nice. But you can do much better for alot less $$$ nowadays. 

I can assure you the Dayton will not do you wrong, but I recommend a 12" or even a 15" - the 10" will be quite a bit less output.

But find out what you can fit as far as an enclosure.. go from there. I know the Daytons work well in small sealed enclosures


----------



## 420tabbycat (Dec 23, 2013)

cman said:


> Dayton Reference "High Excursion" of HE model. These will pound everything except for your bank account. They are a much more modern design than the JL... like for real the JLs are a dated old design.. they are nice. But you can do much better for alot less $$$ nowadays.
> 
> I can assure you the Dayton will not do you wrong, but I recommend a 12" or even a 15" - the 10" will be quite a bit less output.
> 
> But find out what you can fit as far as an enclosure.. go from there. I know the Daytons work well in small sealed enclosures


I still forget about those HE’s, good call.


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

WannaKatana said:


> I really want JL Audio but my bank account says no. I see a lot of reviews on YouTube of cheap subwoofers and it seems they are as good, or almost as good at maybe 1/3 the price.
> 
> I want sealed, sound quality, low extension. No boom.
> 
> ...


I've got 2 of these that I love,








SHOP | css-audio







www.css-audio.com




And there is the previously mentioned SQL from Stereo Integrity,





SQL Series







stereointegrity.com




Don't forget Adire Audio,








Adire Audio - The original XBL^2 subwoofer manufacturer!


Adire Audio - The original XBL^2 subwoofer manufacturer! The dream of creating the best XBL^2 transducers is still alive!




www.adireaudio.com


----------



## rubrduk (Apr 6, 2013)

Sundown yard sale Sundown Yard Sale


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Whats the first rule about the sundown yard sale? Always call Derrick and ask questions!


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

So many parameters need to be narrowed down here. 

Firm budget. Box size limitation. Amplifier power. Final load needed.

I’m in a similar boat. 1 10” can do lots. But if you need a 1 ohm load? Options start narrowing. Ditto if you want run 500 watts to it.


----------



## BGsac (Oct 2, 2018)

WannaKatana said:


> Well I alluded to the budget already. Less than JL Audio
> 
> I can build the box, will be sealed.
> 
> ...


I have a JL 10W6V2D4 in a JL wedge box that I want to sell. Played great in the cab of a Tundra


----------



## Jpalm (8 mo ago)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> Don't buy kicker 😒 ..... I would buy an other skar before I ever go back to kicker. That said, I always suggest the SQL when some one us looking for a good budget subwoofer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$400 is budget?


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Jpalm said:


> $400 is budget?


Lol yea 400$ is budget to me.


----------



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)

WannaKatana said:


> I really want JL Audio but my bank account says no. I see a lot of reviews on YouTube of cheap subwoofers and it seems they are as good, or almost as good at maybe 1/3 the price.
> 
> I want sealed, sound quality, low extension. No boom.
> 
> ...


Have you looked at Acoustic Elegance 





AE Speakers by Acoustic Elegance


Acoustic Elegance makes the world's lowest distortion woofers with Full Copper Faraday Sleeve. Proudly made in America. Quality. Performance. Definitely.



aespeakers.com





Look into IB and have AMAZING bass and all your trunk space too.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Kalmangar said:


> Nope nothing like JL,
> But hertz copied there design due to the patent end of life u can check this one if you want:
> 
> 
> ...


The Hertz is rated for 500w RMS / 1000w peak with a single voice coil while the JL is 400/800 with dual voice coils (200 per coil). Has Hertz improved the design? Which would actually work best with only 200w? 

One note about JL Audio though, the entry price is higher but the resale value is also higher. It's a known brand and when products are listed for sale in classifieds (FB Marketplace / Craigslist) they tend to sell quickly at a higher price, especially if they are well cared for. You can certainly buy cheaper brands to achieve similar results, but when you are done with it and ready to move on, sometimes you can't even give that stuff away.


----------

